# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Energiedrankjes ongezond en verslavend

## FRANCOIS580

Energiedrankjes ongezond en verslavend


*Energiedrankjes vallen steeds meer in de smaak van jongeren. Deze opvallend kleurrijke en hip uitziende drankjes gaan overal vlotjes over de toonbank. Tot grote ergernis van wetenschappers, die na heel wat onderzoeken eensgezind tot het besluit kwamen dat deze drankjes lang niet zo onschuldig zijn dan ze eruit zien, zeker niet op het vlak van de gezondheid. Uitgerekend jongeren die deze drankjes drinken met sloten, zijn volgens de onderzoekers erg gevoelig aan de stoffen die in deze drankjes aanwezig zijn. Wat maakt deze dorstlessers dan zo ongezond?*

Deze energiedrankjes, een échte hype onder de jongeren, bevatten hoge concentraties cafeïne en taurine. Dat zijn nu niet precies de meest onschuldige bestanddelen die je zich kan voorstellen. In grote hoeveelheden gedronken, zijn het echte oppeppers die vooral de gezondheid van hart en bloedvaten negatief beïnvloeden. Geven deze drankjes ons dan géén extra energie- boost, of geven ze ons écht vleugels zoals handige reclamejongens je willen doen geloven?

*Ongezond, maar ook verslavend*

Energiedrankjes met een hoge dosis cafeïne en taurine, ze geven je ongetwijfeld méér dan vleugels, zo leren ons recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken die door verschillende Europese verbruikersorganisaties werden uitgevoerd. Uit de resultaten daarvan blijken deze kleurrijke drankjes verre van onschuldig. 
Drinkt je er teveel van, dan zijn ze volgens wetenschappers zelfs gevaarlijk verslavend.

*Zenuwstelsel*

Net als vele softdrugs, stimuleren alle energiedrankjes in meer of mindere mate je zenuwstelsel. Wetenschappers én verbruikersorganisaties pleiten bij de verschillende overheden steeds luider om het verbruik van deze energiedrankjes aan banden te leggen en te verbieden aan jongeren onder zestien jaar.

De producenten van deze drankjes zijn daar uiteraard verre van opgezet mee.Volgens recent cijfermateriaal, stijgt hun omzet jaarlijks met ruim tien procent. Het aantal jongeren dat de Red Bulls en ander kleurrijk spul ongeremd naar binnen gieten, groeit indrukwekkend, met alle gevolgen vandien.
Deze drankjes danken hun slechte reputatie aan hun samenstelling. Gemiddeld bevat zo'n blikje energiedrank van amper 250 ml, maar liefst 80 mg cafeïne. Dit laatste staat in schril contrast met de door deskundige aanvaardbare maximumdosis cafeïne van .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

xead.nl

----------


## Wendy

Ik ben ooit in Brussel wezen stappen en daar werden veel Red Bulls gedronken. Nog meer dan bier. Ik keek toen mijn ogen uit, want dat had ik in Nederland nog niet gezien. Het is al wel weer 10 jaar geleden denk ik. Ik wist wel daar cafeïne in zat, maar ook in die andere energiedrankjes die bij de sportcentra wordt verkocht dus. Dat wist ik niet.

----------


## christel1

Zo'n drankjes kunnen niet gezond zijn en ze verkopen ze toch ook aan heel jonge kinderen, de smaak trekt voor mij op niks en ze maken er nog reclame voor op tv ook "drink nalu".... 
Kinderen zouden beter op een deftig uur in hun bed kruipen ipv naar energiedrankjes te moeten grijpen, hier komen ze in elk geval niet binnen. 
Ja wat er hier eens binnenkomt is aquarius lemon en dan nog heel weinig, als ik er eens zin in heb en dat heb ik leren drinken in het ziekenhuis dus zo slecht zullen die dingens nog niet zijn. 
Als mijn zoon gaat sporten heeft hij een grote fles gewoon water mee en dat wordt er gedronken en geen energiedrankjes en om 22 u ligt hij in zijn bed als hij er om half zeven of nog iets vroeger uitmoet. 
En koffie hebben ze nooit gekregen toen ze jong waren, denk dat ze geen koffie gedronken hebben tot hun 21ste of zo of misschien eens op een familiefeestje en dan nemen ze meestal nog iets anders om te drinken en ik lustte het vroeger helemaal niet, nu drink ik enkel de koffie die je maakt met het krupsmodel van koffiemachine en dan nog degene met de helft melk en de helft koffie zoals de mokka of cappucino en dan misschien 2 tassen per week, niet veel dus.

----------

